

A set of useful mixins for LESS CSS - llambda
http://lesselements.com/

======
paulirish
fadeyev, your first example is a little misleading. Only Safari 3-4 required
the border-radius syntax to be declared individually. So really this is how it
goes:

    
    
         /* these two lines for saf 3-4 support */
           -webkit-border-top-left-radius: 5px; 
          -webkit-border-top-right-radius: 5px;
    
        /* all you need for Saf5, Chrome, Op, FF1+, IE9 */
         -moz-border-radius: 5px 5px 0 0;
              border-radius: 5px 5px 0 0; 
    

That said, I like the project. Just clarifying this. :)

EDIT: given the spec'd shorthand syntax, your shorthand for unique corners
seems to conflict `(5px, 0, 0, 5px)`. I'd suggest changing that.

~~~
fadeyev
Thanks for pointing this out, you're right that the example is now outdated,
though it's probably not too difficult to find more browser specific code to
pick on :) I'll change that.

------
d0m
Suggestion to improve the article: Give a visual example of each mixin.
Otherwise, thanks for the article!

------
irfn
are there any popular mixins for sass?

~~~
thegingman
Check out <http://compass-style.org/reference/compass/> . It has everything
the two others have + some more.

~~~
necubi
Unfortunately many of the compass mixins require extensions to SASS to work.
This makes them difficult to use without using all of compass.

------
stoph
I would add a page on the site to view the source for the mixins.

------
aditya42
Eh.

What was wrong with Preboot[1]?

[1]: <http://markdotto.com/bootstrap/>

~~~
fadeyev
Hey aditya42,

I'm the creator of LESS Elements. Nothing is wrong with Bootstrap, it's just
that when I wrote these mixins a while back Bootstrap wasn't yet available.

------
thatcoolguy
GitHub repo?

